# Problem with updating openssl



## mdudley (Jun 19, 2018)

I needed to update openssl, but it said I needed to update perl.  When I tried to update perl it said I needed to upgrade the freebsd version from 10.3 to 10.4 or 11.  I successfully updated the operating system to 10.4 and installed the latest perl after doing the snap update.  The latest perl was 5.28 which I installed successfully:

" This is perl 5, version 28, subversion 0 (v5.28.0) built for amd64-freebsd-thread-multi
(with 1 registered patch, see perl -V for more detail)"

But when I try to install openssl, it errors out with the message:

```
===>   openssl-1.0.2o_4,1 depends on package: perl5>=5.28.r1<5.29 - not found
===>   openssl-1.0.2o_4,1 depends on package: perl5>=5.28.r1<5.29 - not found
```
It appears that it is looking for subversion 5.28.1, but the latest which I just installed only goes to 5.28.0

What's going on here?

Thanks,

Marshall


----------



## mdudley (Jun 19, 2018)

Things have gone from bad to worse now.  I tried to install IP.Country, and it said it could not find the perl either, and went ahead and tried to reinstall perl.  That ended with a message to run make uninstall, then make reinstall on perl 5.28.  But when I try to run the reeinstall, it says:

```
Installing perl5-5.28.0.r3...
pkg-static: perl5-5.28.0.r3 conflicts with perl5.28-5.28.0.r2 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.28.0
*** Error code 70

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.28
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.28
```
So I moved the perl5.28.0 files to a backup directory and try again.  It still give the same message, although there is NO perl5.28* files in there at all.

Help, my site is down now until I can get this resolved.

Marshall


----------



## mdudley (Jun 20, 2018)

Everything I try to install that requires perl is able to find perl.  When I updated perl to perl5.28.0 I put the
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=perl5=5.28 in /etc/make.conf.

When I compiled the perl, the /usr/local/usr/perl stayed version 5.20.  I had to copy the perl5.28.0 in the perl5.28.0 directory over the working copy of perl to get it to use the new perl.  It was my understanding that the make.conf entry should have made that unnecessary.

Anyway, anything I try to install says it cannot find perl, I think I was mistaken about it wanting an unreleased version.  It just flat can't find it.

My service is completely down right now, as I am unable to compile anything that works with perl.

Please help.  I have been working on this for over 6 hours now with no resolution in sight.

Marshall


----------



## mdudley (Jun 20, 2018)

I installed portmaster, and tried it and everything installed fine.

Marshall


----------



## SirDice (Jun 20, 2018)

mdudley said:


> DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=perl5=5.28 in /etc/make.conf.


You can remove that, it's already set to that default. So there's no need to set this explicitly.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 20, 2018)

How did you upgrade Perl? Did you also pay close attention to /usr/ports/UPDATING and followed its instructions there? Because if you don't then this can definitely lead to problems, somewhat comparable to those you described here.


----------

